# 3 bucks locked together



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I tried to search this to see if it has been posted before, but I couldn't find anything. So I'll go ahead and post a link.

http://gothunts.com/ohio-bucks-locked-togethe/


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

i wanna say that made the rounds about 4 years ago maybe longer. still a cool pic to reliverelive

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

a friend of mine and me was hunting on craine navel base in Indiana a few yrs ago and he found this pair of massive 8 pointer skulls with the racks stuck together. all I got was a nice 125 lb doe. he was talking like what he had found was no big deal. then I offered to trade him, and then he really had something, LOL. he later turned down 300.00 for them.
sherman


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

This happened a few mikes from a spot I hunt


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

